# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  My first attempt at Quality's garlic sauce :)

## MikeyNYC

It tasted good but needs work. Maybe it will be closer tomorrow after the flavors come together. I used too much basil (aside from the flavor, it's obvious by how green it came out) and my garlic was too spicy. His is much smoother on the front and savory on the finish. 

Another issue might be is I had to use a food processor because I didn't have a moarter and pestle, so the texture isn't as smooth as Quality's.

Gonna keep at it though.

----------


## MikeyNYC

Linguini with shrimps and "garlic sauce" (really more like garlic pesto  :Frown:  )

----------


## Vince

Drooling!!! :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy

dam making me hungry and iv been on a high protein diet for c weeks due to upcoming surgery this coming Friday lol

----------


## Shaggy

its also a liquid diet so been living on high protein shakes lol

----------


## Marblehead

I recommend that you cut the tips off and then roast the garlic in some EVO first (~325 for 25 mins) and then whip the garlic.  It's milder and smoother.  Makes a great substitute for butter, too!

----------


## MikeyNYC

> I recommend that you cut the tips off and then roast the garlic in some EVO first (~325 for 25 mins) and then whip the garlic.  It's milder and smoother.  Makes a great substitute for butter, too!


Oh. that's a great idea, thanks! Maybe he mentioned that and I forgot. Will do on the next attempt.

----------


## sg-pack

nice!

----------

